# LCN (Nails)



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

LCN = Light Concept Nails Anyone do this? How do you like it?

I have always used silk wrap. I usually keep my nails wrapped for the summer and then around September/October I will soak them off and just go natural to have a break from spending the money every 2 weeks for fill ins etc. I want to have my nails wrapped for I leave next week for Puerto Rico and was thinking I would try this out. I just got back this salon that is about 2 mins away from where I live. $110-115 for my first full set put on.
















Benefits = I can go 3 weeks before my next fill in appt
Salon is about 2 mins from my house
You have a permante french manicure look that will not YELLOW in the sun


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I have the light concept nails and love them. They look more natural to me, and as you stated do not turn yellow. I never seem to break one or have any lifting around the edges. I would totally recommend them.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I have the light concept nails and love them. They look more natural to me, and as you stated do not turn yellow. I never seem to break one or have any lifting around the edges. I would totally recommend them.[/B]



How long have you had LCN??

I was in the salon just now and ask ALOT of questions and I like ALOT of the answers I got back since I have been wrapping my nails on and off for so many years. I really liked that I didn't have to go for a fill in for 3 weeks. But BOY O BOY to get the first set done COST SO MUCH!!!! GEEZ!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

How much is the fill-in?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> How much is the fill-in?[/B]



Every 3 to 4 weeks you go for the fill in it's 45.00 I think she said. Then in another 3 to 4 weeks for the second fill in it's like 55-60.00 because your then putting in the "white" part in the tip of the nail to keep your "french manicure" look


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been wearing the LCN for about 2 years. My nail tech charges $55 to put the first set on. Then it is $20 every 2 weeks to fill in. If you wait 3 weeks she charges $30. Can't imagine why it's so much cheaper here, but I do live in a very small town in NC. She does a wonderful job and I like the fact that the white is always there, so you can add polish if you want color. I usually just go with the french manicure all the time. I just took a picture of may hand. Please excuse old age and sun damage







I go back Thursday for a fill in. I prefer to go every 2 weeks. Hope this info helps. I do love the way my wear and look.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pic.







The lady at the salon showed me hers and she had the French as well. I think I will be getting the french. I'm dreading having to pay SO MUCH to get the full set put on and sitting there for 2 hours but....it's not like I haven't done this before (getting a full set of wraps but on. This LCN stuff is new for me) and for the most part I plan on just keeping them on until September-October. 

I'll post a picture of mine when they are done.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont know what to say about the nails, there pretty but i wouldnt waste taht much and u can also ask for a white tip nail and it looks the same.... but i was wondering are u gonna take chulita to puerto rico?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have solar nails. Easier than silk wraps and less expensive. Mine are
the french solar. Solars are non yellowing. 
[attachment=7377:attachment]


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I have solar nails. Easier than silk wraps and less expensive. Mine are
> the french solar. Solars are non yellowing.
> [attachment=7377:attachment][/B]



Hmmmm...I have never heard of Solar Nails.







are they anything like the LCN??? Boy all this new NAIL TECHNOLOY. LOL


Thanks for the picture. They sure look nice.











> I dont know what to say about the nails, there pretty but i wouldnt waste taht much and u can also ask for a white tip nail and it looks the same.... but i was wondering are u gonna take chulita to puerto rico?[/B]



No she will not be coming with us. She will stay with my husband and 5 year old son.







I have never been seperated from her like this. You should hear me already this week talking to her. Yesterday in the kitchen she was of course right next to me and my husband was in the kitchen as well. I got on my knees and she came over to me and I was like "MY CHULITA WHAT I'M I GONNA DO WITHOUT YOU, MOMMIE IS GOING TO MISS YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH AND WORRY ABOUT YOU WITH DAT MAN"







My husband looked at me and said...Oh never mind your husband and son. LOL









I leave next week Wed. and fly back on Sunday Fathers Day. So it won't be TOO LONG. But I know I'm going to be worried sick about my husbands version of "taking care of her" He keeps telling me..she will be fine. I'm going to "be nice to her" and take care of her. I tell him..yeah but NOT LIKE me and Angela (my daughter) I told him you have to pick up everyday, hug her, kiss her, play with her, comb her hair. He told me...don't get too crazy. LOL!! He said I'll feed her.







Ugggggggggh. 

I know he will take care of her in terms of giving her food, fresh water, but I just know he won't give her the time and attention my daughter and I give her. One good thing is that my 5 year old always plays with her. I wonder what she will be thinking when she does not see my daughter and I after a few days and sees my husband taking care of her. I wonder what her reaction towards my daughter and I when I get home.









BOY I'M GOING TO MISS HER SO MUCH


----------

